# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  GEZOCHT: vrijwilligers voor deelname onderzoek Ugent

## ugent

Vanuit de vakgroep experimenteel-klinische en gezondheidspsychologie van de Universiteit Gent zijn we op zoek naar vrijwilligers (>25 jaar) voor deelname aan een wetenschappelijke studie. De studie onderzoekt de werking van aandacht en geheugen en bestaat uit het invullen van enkele vragenlijsten en het uitvoeren van een aantal computertaken (totale duurtijd: +/- 2u). Dit zal doorgaan in het gebouw van de faculteit (Henri Dunantlaan 2, 9000 Gent). Wie deelneemt aan het onderzoek, krijgt 30 euro als vergoeding. 

Voor meer informatie, kunt u vrijblijvend contact opnemen via mail naar:
[email protected] of 09/264.86.11.

----------


## MyleneLuna

Beste,
Ik wil graag deelnemen aan jullie onderzoek omtrent aandacht.
Met vriendelijke groeten,
Mylene

----------


## gossie

Sterkte met jullie onderzoek.

----------


## MissMolly

Haha, aan mij hebben jullie niet veel, ik heb een diagnose ADHD, dus ik ben weinig representatief voor de 'normale' werking van aandacht en geheugen

----------


## Luuss0404

Succes!

----------

